# Ryan Leach April 2022 Composing Competition



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 30, 2022)

Just seen that YouTuber Ryan Leach (@ryanleachmusic) is running a composing competition for the month of April!

Instead of a short film, you are asked to compose/score a short piece of up to 90 seconds against the photo provided.

See video linked here for details:


----------



## Markrs (Mar 30, 2022)

You thinking of giving this a go Leslie? The plan is do to a listening stream with comments and feedback which is great for us hobbyists looking to improve.

I was also pleased to see how massively increased the number of @ryanleachmusic subscribers are now. Well deserved!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh yes Mark, I’ll give it a go!


----------



## osterdamus (Mar 30, 2022)

Markrs said:


> You thinking of giving this a go Leslie? The plan is do to a listening stream with comments and feedback which is great for us hobbyists looking to improve.
> 
> I was also pleased to see how massively increased the number of @ryanleachmusic subscribers are now. Well deserved!


That channel is filled with great information and Ryan is an excellent communicator.


----------



## J-M (Mar 30, 2022)

Hmm...might give this a go if time allows! I quite like the mood in the picture...


----------



## The Retroblueman (Apr 22, 2022)

Hey @Leslie Fuller - thanks a lot for the heads up on this - had great fun doing the piece and am loving Ryan's channel - total goldmine of interesting tidbits for orchestration and film music lovers: ) 

Here's my effort - I went to Mont St Michel when I was little and (this will date me) that roughly coincided with the first iteration of Lego Pirates - I thought I was in a pirate movie all day so, inspired by that, I tried to do some pirate music to fit the picture (which it turns out is quite hard to do without treading on the toes of a certain forum member- it's a bit weird that my WAY before POTC memory of "pirates" is now viewed through the lens of the POTC soundtrack... that is maybe an interesting muse for the off topics thread). Anyway, I used BBCSO Core and the Cello from SF Solo Strings:


----------



## Remnant (Apr 28, 2022)

Here is a composition I did for this contest. Albion Neo, OACE, and Sonokinetic strings, Ethera Atlantis vocals, Box Factory percussion, 8Dio French Horn, Tina Guo Cello, Sonokinetic woodwinds and mix of Noire and Olafur felt piano. I think that's about it.


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Apr 28, 2022)

Are we spamming entries?

Ok, here's mine


----------



## blaggins (Apr 28, 2022)

Chris Schmidt said:


> Are we spamming entries?


Are we ever not? 
Man, loving the out-of-the-box direction you took that! A drum kit and guitars were not things I was expecting. I'm immediately drawn into a Castlevania kinda world. Well done. Could very well belong in a classic RPG.

I tried to take mine in a traditional orchestra-meets-bodhran (with piccolos acting the role of a tin whistle). Quasi-medieval sounding was the goal...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 28, 2022)

Best of luck everyone!!


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Apr 28, 2022)

tpoots said:


> I'm immediately drawn into a Castlevania kinda world.


Thanks, man! Castlevania is exactly what I was going for. I'm going to expand it into a full piece and probably hire live violins as well.



tpoots said:


> I tried to take mine in a traditional orchestra-meets-bodhran (with piccolos acting the role of a tin whistle). Quasi-medieval sounding was the goal..


Sounds like a mission accomplished! Definitely has that Medieval Faire vibe.


----------



## J-M (Apr 28, 2022)

I decided to ignore this one after all, felt like working on my EP instead (hell, at the pace I'm currently writing it I might get it out before 2030). Good luck everyone!


----------



## VTX Rudy (Apr 28, 2022)

Chris Schmidt said:


> Are we spamming entries?
> 
> Ok, here's mine



I like the Mediterranean James Bond vibe.


----------



## weeeeve (Apr 30, 2022)

First time to enter a competition, first post on the VI forum. Pretty much a rookie with respect to orchestration. But having fun. Used Cinesymphony lite and Kontakt Factory irish flute.
Thanks for listening! Comments/critiques always welcome!
Steven


----------



## Vladinemir (Apr 30, 2022)

Pilgrimage
View attachment Pilgrimage.mp3

I have only Emperium choir so it's too EPICY for something like this

Which library could be used for such soft singing?


----------



## Remnant (May 2, 2022)

The fifteen finalists were announced for this for those interested. It’s on Ryan’s channel.


----------

